# It would make you cry



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I took the wife out fishing the other day and we were targeting the wrasse and i was trying to find the big throat that I know is there. a Long story cut short.... I snapped my bass rod a custom made millerod. I did not use it in the kayak much due to the butt being a bit short to fit in the rod holder but was using it to catch flathead, salmon and trevally and the occasional wrasse and pike. the rod was 6ft long and suited to skinny water. I don't know who was feeling worse after the rod broke.. me or my wife, she bought the rod for my birthday 12 months ago, but at least the rod did not go overboard and was lost or was broken putting in or getting it out of the car. Now we will have to look at replacing it.... mmm another birthday present maybe.

This is a blue throat that was close to 46 cm with a 35 cm one with it


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice fish - any wrasse that size is something to be proud of! Apart from gropers it is fairly uncommon to come across wrasse above the 40cm mark.

How did the big fella taste?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Shane, always a tragedy to lose something special. Not used one, but Ian Miller's rods are spoken of very highly. Good luck in choosing your next present


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats a monster mate, so sorry to hear about the rod breaking... Ian makes rods for many companys... Was that a Shimano or some other brand like a custom? ( Perhaps you could contact him via the web and consult about the failure of the rod, im sure he would correspond with you and your wife ).

http://www.millerods.com.au/home.html

Re : Wrasse - Didnt know you could eat them, my woman caught a monster one almost that big last year while targeting Snapper down the coast... Did you eat him as payback and what did he taste like?


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have not eaten a blue throat yet....I hear that they have soft flesh but are fun to catch and the big ones just look too good to eat :lol: :lol: . The rod was/is a custom made millerod and was broken about 6 inches above the fore grip.... just before Christmas is a bad time to organise repairs to anything but we have made contact and are just waiting for our options.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Thats tears mate......

I have not had the pleasure of using a rod like the one you broke, but my eyes still water at the thought of breaking one.......

Sorry for your loss :?


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

That hurts, sorry to hear mate  Hope you can either go the repair, or get a sweet new replacement.

Those big male blue-throats are a good sized fish, and can save the day when not much else is about on a reef. Great looking fish i agree Sam.

Regarding eating qualities, I have been told they're a one of the closest things to the taste of cray :shock: I have always considered them a rubbish fish on the table. Tried one recently (when we go camping, my girlfriend is 2 from 2 on catching the dinner fish  :wink: ). All we did was fry it up on the BBQ hot plate with a bit or garlic and butter.

....the taste?...well, i could see why some people have said the cray-taste thing. Its a similar flavour, but not quite the overall fine dining cray experience :wink: Edible on camping trips for sure. Not sure how the smaller females (browny one in pic) go, have heard they have an iodiney taste.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> Bad news there mate. Oh well, look at it positively. A five foot Millerod is probably better for yak fishing anyway.


    You are always such a great encourager, Occy.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

and the worst thing is.........by the time a new grip is fitted and the guides are replaced the rod will be about 4 foot 2......so looks like its get the rod replaced using all hardware i can.... :wink:


----------

